# Funny pictures w/ captions



## Fade

I always get a good laugh from those funny pictures with comments lol

here are some of my fav ones. 



































<--- this one needs no words


----------



## leilani

Found this one today


----------



## Fade

lol thats cute!


----------



## SillyDogs




----------



## Kayla_Nicole

Ha! I love the IW in the tiny bed. 








[/URL]


----------



## Fade

lol that cat is crazy looking! I think the eyes / face were photo shopped lol


----------



## kcomstoc

This one is my absolute favorite






, I also like this one






, and even though this cat is grossly overweight this one gives me a laugh too


----------



## taquitos

Fade said:


> lol that cat is crazy looking! I think the eyes / face were photo shopped lol


Nope! Not photoshopped lol his name is Colonel Meow and he has his own blog:
http://www.colonel-meow.com/


----------



## Fade

lol could of fooled me! I stand by the " that cat is crazy looking!"


----------



## troglodytezzz

I like this one.


----------



## packetsmom

troglodytezzz said:


> I like this one.


LOL! I can't decide if it's evil...or cute...or cutely evil?!


----------



## SillyDogs

There is a story behind the pic I posted. I was having a debate on another forum about harnesses and training . This person was trying to tell me how to train, and then she posted that pic. I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

I love these! I see them all the time on my facebook feed and save the ones I really like. Here's 3 I've had saved on my computer!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Oh, whoops! Just noticed Kcmostic beat me to one of the pictures. Ah well!


----------



## kcomstoc

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I love these! I see them all the time on my facebook feed and save the ones I really like. Here's 3 I've had saved on my computer!


my keeper of treats one wasn't big enough to see  thanks and I LOVE THE CAT BOOP ONE lol


----------



## NyxForge

Lol These are great. I love the wonderful keeper of treats one. And my friend says the No he says he doesn't want a cookie, he says I can have two is like me and my siblings lol.


----------

